

Show HN: Open-Source Parse (Startup School 2014) - bevenky
http://www.divide.io/

======
logicuce
I am sure there is lots of interest in such a project but the project website
doesn't talk (at all) about the capabilities of the system. Hence such a dull
response from the community.

At best it provides sketchy details about how to deploy it but things end
there. You are going to have touch time selling it to intended audience this
way.

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Yeah I could be wrong but as far as I could tell it looks like it offers a way
to do basic CRUD over a RESTful service hosted in the Java application but
nothing more.

Perhaps this is just the MVP and it will be significantly expanded at some
point.

